# new guy from CB



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey everyone. If ur reading this you're probably pretty borded and have no life.....jkjk. I've been riding for 1 season now in CB. I ride a Ride DH w/ beta movement bindings. I made it up about 50 days this year. Anyone else from the area?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey welcome to the forum and its good to see you've been up about 50 TIMES!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

CB? Crested Butte? Crappy Bindings? j/k. I am not sure where you mean by CB. Sounds like you are having a great season regardless. Welcome to the board.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> CB? Crested Butte? Crappy Bindings? j/k. I am not sure where you mean by CB. Sounds like you are having a great season regardless. Welcome to the board.


I was thinking dyslexic British Columbian:laugh: 

j/k Welcome, congrats on 50 days.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Shepherd said:


> I was thinking dyslexic British Columbian:laugh:
> 
> j/k Welcome, congrats on 50 days.


nah...he was right the first time...crested butte

oh and next year i'm shootin for 100 days...hehe


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Crested Butte is sick without a doubt. Probably the most underrated "extreme" resort in NA. The backcountry around there is off the hook too. I had a great day on Scuykill ridge two seasons ago. Probably my most favorite area in Colorado. Too bad I don't get down there very often. Especially this season with all the snow.


----------

